
Ask HN: How can I help others? - boogdan
Hey,<p>I want to help others to achieve their goals. It can be a startup, a lonely developer, a young kid who just started playing around with various technologies..it doesn&#x27;t matter. The only condition is that these goals must be something that add real value to our lives (so not fart apps).<p>Because I&#x27;m not a rich person and I cannot jump in and invest, I&#x27;m looking for other ways to help. For example I was thinking on building a hosting server based on multiple raspberry pi platforms or offering a room in my house for free. Or buying and renting books, online courses or even computers.<p>I&#x27;m not interesting in any benefits, I just love science and technology and I want to help the community.<p>So dear HN, do you have any ideas? What would you do? Or what would you need?
======
dandelion_lover
What about helping FSF [0] or EFF [1]?

[0] [https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs;](https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs;)
[https://www.fsf.org/volunteer](https://www.fsf.org/volunteer)

[1]
[https://www.eff.org/about/opportunities](https://www.eff.org/about/opportunities)

~~~
boogdan
That was my first intention but I want to do something were I'm involved more
rather than just a name written somewhere.

~~~
dandelion_lover
Not sure what you mean by that, but these organizations to my mind are really
helping the world. Each member of them.

------
Amir6
Hey, I know you said no fart apps, but do you know how to build one? If yes I
have a little idea (a small weekend project) we can work on together. There
might not be any money in it but I'm sure it will be fun.

~~~
boogdan
I have a basic knowledge of iOS development using Swift so let me know.

